# good job!



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

"http://host.madison.com/news/local/crime_and_courts/madison-police-dog-tracked-alleged-killer-for-hours-across-almost/article_2873665a-c56e-11e1-af54-0019bb2963f4.html"

This woman and another cop came down here a few weeks ago and I certified her cadaver dig. Very dedicated hard working handler


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Isn't it funny how a cop that does an extraordinary job doesn't draw the discussion that one that screwed up draws? Oh well, who likes a winner

Good job.

DFrost


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I hear ya. Never underestimate the power of a woman and a good dog...........


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

That is fantastic. Especially working in such heat.


----------



## abakerrr (Aug 8, 2008)

Great story! Any idea what the bloodlines are on this particular dog? Tracking in such a high volume area is certainly no easy feat.


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

Great story!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That's amazing! They walked right through my old neighborhood and past one of my best friends' houses.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting this! Never underestimate the power of a good (determined) woman and a good dog...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Excellent work. Tough track with extreme contamination. Tough weather conditions. She had the foresignt to break her dog before overheating..........it sounds like everything came together. Good story!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

terrific story!

Lee


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

How amazing that a dog can discern one trail of tracks amongst the thousands of foot prints and other scents that crossed the trail for such a long distance. Simply amazing.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes. Absolutely amazing! And it sounds like the dog hasn't been certified for too long, so the training speaks for itself!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

ladylaw , could you repost the link , I can't open it and would love to (finally) read something showing the breed in the best light


----------



## Elektra2167 (Jun 18, 2012)

Very good job!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I just copied and pasted it into my browser.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

All I can say is WOW! Great job


----------

